# Wild Wild West Train - Is There a G-Scale Model of this Train?



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm a big fan of that old TV show, "Wild Wild West" with Robert Conrad and Ross Martin. I'm particularly fond of their train and thought it might be fun to model it on my layout. I know from my research online that two different trains were used in the course of the series. For the pilot episode, they used a 4-6-0 locomotive of the Sierra Railroad. Later for the continuing episodes, they used a 4-4-0 named the Inyo, that was built in 1875 by the Baldwin Locomotive Works in Philadelphia. This locomotive, as well as the express car and the passenger car, originally served on the Virginia and Truckee Railroad in Nevada. The Inyo appears in numerous other films and TV shows such as The Great Locomotive Chase (1956) and McLintock! (1963). The Inyo is still operational and currently displayed at the Nevada State Railroad Museum in Carson City. The express car (No. 21) and passenger car (No. 4) are also at the museum./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Now, to my question. Of all the options out there, which model engine (and company) is most representative of this train? I don't think there's an "Inyo" for sale by anyone (there may be a 4-4-0), but it looks similar to some of the locomotives sold by Bachmann and Accucraft. Can one of you steam loco experts recommend the best "look alike" for me so I can run a Wild Wild West Train on the Crane River Railroad? I already have the West and Gordon figures, now I just need the train....and perhaps a Dr. Lovelace. 

Ed


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like fun. For Dr Loveless, you might be able to easily rework a Mini-me figure from the Autin Powers figurines


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I think any of the Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0's could easily be reworked into the Inyo. The Bachmann Jackson-Sharp passenger cars would work as well for the consist..with a little paint and imagination.


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Ed, funny you should ask the question as this is something I have been wondering for a while. Here in the Chicago area one of the local TV stations run Wild Wild West every evening. My three boys and I always get a kick out of watching the episodes. I am interested in what you come put with. Keep us posted  

JT


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

With some paint and slight bashing, the Aristo Sierra cars might be made to work. 
JimC.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

NARROWGUAGE&SHORTLINE GAZETTE WOLD BE YOUR BEST BET FOR PLANS FOR THE LOCOS YOU MENTIONED .


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

How about the Hartland 4-4-0 and the Aristo Sierra Cars? They did use them with the 4-6-0 in the original opening shots. Just a thought.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Anything like this: http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/areno.htm


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, 

The Bachmann 4-4-0 is a beautiful engine in its own right. I have one (actually for sale!), and it is a great looking and running engine. For the INYO, you'll want one with a ballon stack. Maybe the new Bachmann Lake and Russia Iron would be the best place to start. The Bachmann 4-4-0 is a 1.20.3 model, but is big enough that with 1:22.5 or 1:24 coaches, it looks just right. 

For the cars, if you want the shorty combine, like the one used by the Sierra RR, the most appropriate car is the Hartland SHORTY combine. From photos of the real one and that car, it is almost perfect. Right number of windows, etc..


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

The new Accucraft 4-4-0 is a pretty close match: 










JT


----------



## DenPaypher (Feb 17, 2018)

;341289 said:


> I'm a big fan of that old TV show, "Wild Wild West" with Robert Conrad and Ross Martin. I'm particularly fond of their train and thought it might be fun to model it on my layout. I know from my research online that two different trains were used in the course of the series. For the pilot episode, they used a 4-6-0 locomotive of the Sierra Railroad. Later for the continuing episodes, they used a 4-4-0 named the Inyo, that was built in 1875 by the Baldwin Locomotive Works in Philadelphia. This locomotive, as well as the express car and the passenger car, originally served on the Virginia and Truckee Railroad in Nevada. The Inyo appears in numerous other films and TV shows such as The Great Locomotive Chase (1956) and McLintock! (1963). The Inyo is still operational and currently displayed at the Nevada State Railroad Museum in Carson City. The express car (No. 21) and passenger car (No. 4) are also at the museum./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif
> 
> Now, to my question. Of all the options out there, which model engine (and company) is most representative of this train? I don't think there's an "Inyo" for sale by anyone (there may be a 4-4-0), but it looks similar to some of the locomotives sold by Bachmann and Accucraft. Can one of you steam loco experts recommend the best "look alike" for me so I can run a Wild Wild West Train on the Crane River Railroad? I already have the West and Gordon figures, now I just need the train....and perhaps a Dr. Lovelace.
> 
> Ed


I have also been trying to model this train in G Scale. I am guessing that the "Reno" might be a good enough match. I found some nice coaches and a combine. You said that you found West and Gordon Figurines ? Wow n! Please tell me bout that ! What progress have you made in regard to the ornate brass railing at the rear of the train. I think the site I found is called "Balcon". It refers to ornate balustrades. So designs are quite close. I've been trying yto find a clear picture of the entire design. Any luck with that ?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You will all need to find a TARDIS... those train cars were always bigger on the inside than on the outside.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You'll also need a Time Machine. That thread was 2008!

There are recent threads about std gauge 4-4-0s or ng equivalents.


----------

